# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  La C.H. Guadalquivir prevé invertir 130 millones en la mejora de abastecimiento.

## REEGE

Sevilla, 1 jun (EFE).- La Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir prevé invertir 130 millones en la mejora de abastecimiento y saneamiento en la demarcación del Guadalquivir en los próximos cuatro años, gracias a los fondos FEDER y de cohesión de la UE y a la colaboración de las empresas beneficiarias.

El presidente de la CHG, Joaquín Castillo, ha hecho este anuncio en una jornada técnica de Asociación de Abastecimientos y Saneamientos de Andalucía (ASA), celebrada hoy en la sede de Aljarafesa en Tomares (Sevilla) con motivo de su 25 aniversario, ha informado la CHG en un comunicado.

Ha subrayado la necesidad de perfeccionar la gestión de los recursos hídricos fomentando la reducción de las demandas y optimizando la oferta.

Castillo ha destacado la importancia que tiene la demanda para uso urbano en la demarcación que, a pesar de suponer tan sólo el 11 % de los consumos, es un sector trascendental para garantizar la calidad de vida de la ciudadanía.

Por ello, en consonancia con la Directiva Marco del Agua, el presidente de la CHG ha subrayado la importancia de avanzar en un uso eficiente y sostenible de agua, garantizando tanto el abastecimiento a todas las poblaciones como la buena calidad de los ríos y sus ecosistemas asociados.

Asimismo, ha recordado que la propuesta de proyecto de plan hidrológico se encuentra a consulta pública hasta el 15 de junio y ha animado a los usuarios a participar para la mejora del documento final. EFE


*Fuente:efeverde.com*

----------


## ben-amar

Pues ya puede dejar unos cuartos para limpiar en condiciones Cordobilla y no dejarlo hecho unos zorros  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

